# Castlecourt Shopping centre Belfast



## Determined (1 Jan 2009)

I'm really hoping no bashing is going to come my way on this but have decided to head north for the purpose of getting furniture, electricals etc. I've checked it out and done my homework and hope to reserve some things in the Argos in Castlecourt Shopping Centre. I also think this is my best central point to Park.
Anyone who has been, any tips either on getting there or shops etc much appreciated.
The getting there is prob my biggest headache, accessing the car park, one way roads etc.
Mods move this if it's in the totally wrong spot
TIA


----------



## j26 (1 Jan 2009)

I'm just back from Belfast and if you're out for electricals or furniture, there are limited opportunities in the city centre.  I could only find two tv shops in the centre - Richer Sounds at the back entrance to Castle Court and Currys down the road, and neither had the tv I'm after.  For furniture, there's always IKEA out by the airport which is amazing, but expect to spend a few hours there as it's massive (they deliver to the south, but the standard charge is £150 for 2 trolleys worth of stuff, and another £50 per trolley load after that).

If you're mainly heading for Argos, somewhere closer to the border might be easier to get to.  Newry is a pain in the **** to get out of, so Lisburn might be better.

The best advice I can give you for getting about to make the most of your time is to get hold of a sat nav (beg, borrow or steal) and program in the places you want to go to in advance - it will save a lot of stress.


----------



## Determined (1 Jan 2009)

Thanks J26 I did IKEA a few months back. I've reserved a couple of tv's in Argos Castlecourt not sure which I'll take yet and it's really only other bits and bobs I'm after.
I'm ordering my couches from Sofaworkshop on Castle street, I used to live in UK and we always bought our couches from them. They have a sale on at the mo which finishes on the 11th so methinks of heading up on Saturday the 10th. My biggest fear is navigating the one way sysytem. I just want to get in and out of the shopping centre so it's the basic entrance and exit to Castlecourt parking................... hmm maybe you're right about the sat nav but I was going to buy that there


----------



## Smashbox (1 Jan 2009)

See if a friend/friend of a friend/etc would borrow you a Sat Nav for the drive. Pay them a few Euro for their troubles, and it eases a lot of yours.


----------

